# lm_sensors and ISA bus

## Bill_Gates

Hi People!

I have an AsRock Combo-Z motherboard and i was lm_sensors runing with gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 but now it dont works on gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

The modules are loaded and the chip (w83627hf) is detect, but not works. I think that it is a problem whit the ISA bus because...

```

redox redox # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-53

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

```

and with older version of gentoo sources it can detect the "w83627hf-isa-0290" that report the CPU temp and fans..

Anyone can help me?

(*) Sorry, but i cannot "speak" in english very well, Im spanish.

----------

## m_sqrd

I don't see your chip in there I see 2 stick of ram but no sensor.

what dose grep -i i2c /usr/src/linux/.config 

and  grep -i sensors /usr/src/linux/.config 

say ?

----------

## Bill_Gates

Of Course:

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what dose grep -i i2c /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> 

 

```

redox src #  grep -i i2c /usr/src/linux/.config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# Other I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and  grep -i sensors /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> 

 

```

redox src # grep -i sensors /usr/src/linux/.config

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

```

----------

## Headrush

By any chance is that a socket 939 motherboard?

----------

## widan

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> By any chance is that a socket 939 motherboard?

 

You can say that... It has both 754 and 939 sockets, look at that photo.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> By any chance is that a socket 939 motherboard?

 

No, this motherboard has two socktes (combo), but my AMD64 3200 is in the other (754).

And the most important, it was runing before with olders gentoo sources

----------

## Headrush

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   By any chance is that a socket 939 motherboard? 
> 
> You can say that... It has both 754 and 939 sockets, look at that photo.

 

There is a thread already where some of us with 939 boards lost lm_sensor support when we upgraded to the newest BIOS. Your's could already have the latest BIOS.

We haven't found a solution yet, or what exactly changed, but we think it will take a lm_sensor update to fix the problem. The sensors still work fine in Windows.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There is a thread already where some of us with 939 boards lost lm_sensor support when we upgraded to the newest BIOS. Your's could already have the latest BIOS.
> 
> 

 

I upgraded to the newest BIOS and lm_sensors ebuild, because i lost support when upgraded the gentoo-sources. Without results.

I think ic2-sensors or i2c-core can not create any i2c-isa device (like this chip) in the new kernel, but i don't no why.

----------

## Headrush

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> I upgraded to the newest BIOS and lm_sensors ebuild, because i lost support when upgraded the gentoo-sources. Without results.
> 
> I think ic2-sensors or i2c-core can not create any i2c-isa device (like this chip) in the new kernel, but i don't no why.

 

We didn't change kernels and this happened as a result of the BIOS upgrade.

All i2c /dev nodes are created and going back to a 2.6.11 kernel made no difference.

Try booting your old 2.6.11 kernel (You did save a copy in /boot right  :Wink:  ) and see if the same thing happens. If yes, its the BIOS update, if no, its the kernel.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try booting your old 2.6.11 kernel (You did save a copy in /boot right  ) and see if the same thing happens. If yes, its the BIOS update, if no, its the kernel.
> 
> 

 

Is the kernel, I think the change from 2.6.11 to 2.6.12.

More information:

lspci -v and lsmod shows the same, but in gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11

```

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.52 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

VCore 2:   +1.55 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.92 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:      +1.29 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

-5V:       +2.24 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

V5SB:      +5.70 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +1.38 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 56250 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:     4530 RPM  (min = 27000 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       +40 C  (high =  +120 C, hyst =  +121 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +42.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +39.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-57

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (0)

eeprom-i2c-0-56

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

eeprom-i2c-0-55

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

eeprom-i2c-0-54

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

eeprom-i2c-0-53

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Unknown EEPROM type (48)

```

and in gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9:

```

eeprom-i2c-0-53

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus ALi 1563 Adapter @ 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

```

----------

## Headrush

Let me double check. I went on someone else's word who tried on 2.6.11 and they said it still didn't work. I didn't care much so I didn't check myself.

I try 2.6.11 and if it works for me, I diff the changes in i2c section and see if we can find something that changed.

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Let me double check. I went on someone else's word who tried on 2.6.11 and they said it still didn't work. I didn't care much so I didn't check myself.
> 
> I try 2.6.11 and if it works for me, I diff the changes in i2c section and see if we can find something that changed.

 

I'm only sure that it works in gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r7 and gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11, but not in vanilla-2.6.11

----------

## Headrush

Well I tried with 2.6.11.2 kernel found on the Gentoo 2005.0 CD and it didn't work.  :Sad: 

I don't have the kernels you mentioned anymore.

----------

## Bill_Gates

I recomplied my gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 without ACPI support and lm_sensors works fine again

Perhaps it is a bug

----------

## Headrush

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> I recomplied my gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 without ACPI support and lm_sensors works fine again
> 
> Perhaps it is a bug

 

I disabled ACPI and my sensor readings re-appeared also.

Maybe you should post something at bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## thokli

thanks for this treat,

i just installed all that sensor stuff fo the first time, and wondered what i did wrong for 3h, 

but

after disabling acpi it worked  kernel 2.6.12.r9 on amd64

----------

## salahx

 *Bill_Gates wrote:*   

> I recomplied my gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 without ACPI support and lm_sensors works fine again
> 
> Perhaps it is a bug

 

It is a kernel bug: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4014

----------

